# Is it worth 400 ? It is in Iowa.



## Danny Anson (Nov 24, 2022)

I've seen some high prices for similar bikes. Saw this on the exchange in Iowa for 400.


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 24, 2022)

Not to me, but i'm not into those types of bikes.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Nov 24, 2022)

What is it listed as? An Orange Krate?

Got a serial number for it?


----------



## Danny Anson (Nov 24, 2022)

Grey Ghost said:


> What is it listed as? An Orange Krate?
> 
> Got a serial number for it?



i saw no number, i cant remember what they called it. if you want the link ill post it.


----------



## buickmike (Nov 24, 2022)

Buy it.


----------



## Danny Anson (Nov 24, 2022)

buickmike said:


> Buy it.



not my style just thought id share it.


----------



## Danny Anson (Nov 24, 2022)

Orange Krate. Operates but Unrestored. smoke free home
Schwinn Bike​$400
Listed 3 hours ago in Ankeny, IA   Kim Marc Andresen   https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...wse_serp:d9f10d98-790d-468c-bc79-e3c7c6d26612


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 24, 2022)

Orange Krate mentioned in listing, but the bike is a put together junker. Spoke protector is not Schwinn just for one example.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 24, 2022)

That chain guard never said Schwinn either


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 25, 2022)

Danny Anson said:


> I've seen some high prices for similar bikes. Saw this on the exchange in Iowa for 400.
> 
> View attachment 1738876



It is worth $400 IMO if you plan to part it out. It is a great start to building a complete Krate but lots of missing parts that will cost you. If the rear wheels is not an S-2 you are looking at a pretty penny for that part alone. Good luck


----------



## Risk Man (Nov 25, 2022)

Link now shows $1000


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 25, 2022)

Now that is crazy $, they need to part it out themselves for that kind of $.


----------



## sworley (Nov 25, 2022)

I messaged on it as I am 20 miles away. Was interested at $400 last night but now they’re “taking bids”. Told them to go pound sand.


----------



## nick tures (Nov 25, 2022)

sworley said:


> I messaged on it as I am 20 miles away. Was interested at $400 last night but now they’re “taking bids”. Told them to go pound sand.



i had that happen to was looking at a 65 stingray for $75 agreed a day and time, hour later lady says i want $1000 i said heck no  this bike at $400 would have been a good deal


----------



## Danny Anson (Nov 27, 2022)

The guy raised his price to 1000.


----------



## Danny Anson (Nov 28, 2022)

I saw one like this sell for 1900 two weeks ago.  "
Original Schwinn stingray krate​$650   https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...wse_serp:624ae3f7-a8e9-420e-a118-7bb055ec417e
Listed 6 hours ago in Primghar, IA


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 28, 2022)

Danny Anson said:


> I saw one like this sell for 1900 two weeks ago.  "
> Original Schwinn stingray krate​$650   https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1130671167840308/?hoisted=false&ref=search&referral_code=null&referral_story_type=post&tracking=browse_serp:624ae3f7-a8e9-420e-a118-7bb055ec417e
> Listed 6 hours ago in Primghar, IA View attachment 1741669



*Beware!* That seller is a Facebook scammer.


----------



## Danny Anson (Nov 29, 2022)

Remembering the Sting-Ray Bike (1963-1982)


----------

